# Furnace Installation Cost



## philstewart (Oct 28, 2008)

I am a student at the University of Georgia, and I am doing research for my senior thesis. As part of my research, I need to find out how much the cost of installing a furnace varies across America. 

I am interested in how much it costs for the furnace itself plus the labor to install it (the total cost to the consumer). I only need the cost to replace a furnace, so that is assuming the duct work is already in place. I know the cost varies widely based on a number of factors, but I am only interested in an average cost. 

If you work for a company that installs furnaces, could you please give me an estimated average cost to the consumer for your company to replace their furnace. I do not need to know the name of your company, but please include what state you work in. 

Thank you so much for your help!
-Phil Stewart


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

As you stated, too many variables, therefore an "average" would be moot.


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

hvaclover said:


> As you stated, too many variables, therefore an "average" would be moot.


Ditto.

Do you want a push and pull (push the old one out and pull in the new one), or do you need ducting, a plenum, do you want high efficiency, gas, electric, blah blah blah,,,

There is way too much and you would have to narrow it down.

Or I could tell you I would put one in for $1200 ($800 for 80% furnace and $400 for the install).

Hvaclover would tell you $3400 ($2400 for a 95% and $1000 for install).

To you that would mean nothing and you would be comparing apples and chestnuts.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

:yes:


Marvin Gardens said:


> Ditto.
> 
> Do you want a push and pull (push the old one out and pull in the new one), or do you need ducting, a plenum, do you want high efficiency, gas, electric, blah blah blah,,,
> 
> ...



Naw. It would be a buck fifty for the furnace and four Gs for labor


I is an expensive 'ho!:yes::laughing:


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

hvaclover said:


> :yes:
> 
> 
> Naw. It would be a buck fifty for the furnace and four Gs for labor
> ...


I've heard that about you. :yes:


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Basically what the others said.

Plus.
Contractors themselves pay different prices for the furnaces.

A high volume contractor will get a better wholesale price, then a guy that only does 60 or 80 units a year.

Another problem with using averages. No body ever gets that average.

It would come out to an amount that is actually charged.

Company A 800
Company B 1200
Company C 1300
Total 3300
Average 1100
But none of the companies charged 1100.

Throw in Company D, that only does high end 2 stage furnace change outs, at $8,000.00 (new average, $2,825.00) And you really have a false average.


----------



## philstewart (Oct 28, 2008)

Let me try to narrow my question. I am looking for how much it would cost the average family in a 3 bedroom house who wanted a midrange gas furnace (not high efficiency, but not the lowest either). Really, I want what the average family would have installed, so whatever is your company's most commonly purchased furnace. I am only looking for the price to bring the furnace in, take away the old one, and set the furnace up assuming all duct work and extras are already set up. All you are installing is the furnace itself. Hopefully this will be specific enough, if its not ill try again. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

80% gas, push pull, 80k, 1200cfm, venting already in. Just replace the old one.

Furnace would be $700-$900 and install would be $400 to $500 depending on how easy it is to get the old one out and how much duct work is required. Total $1100-$1400.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Marvin Gardens said:


> 80% gas, push pull, 80k, 1200cfm, venting already in. Just replace the old one.
> 
> Furnace would be $700-$900 and install would be $400 to $500 depending on how easy it is to get the old one out and how much duct work is required. Total $1100-$1400.


Man, iam gonna sub all my work to you Marv:laughing:


----------



## 8 Ball (May 17, 2008)

80% 75/80k, $1800/$2000. Maybe a little less for a YSC Saturday morning slammer.


----------



## jamiedolan (Sep 2, 2008)

philstewart said:


> Let me try to narrow my question. I am looking for how much it would cost the average family in a 3 bedroom house who wanted a midrange gas furnace (not high efficiency, but not the lowest either). Really, I want what the average family would have installed, so whatever is your company's most commonly purchased furnace. I am only looking for the price to bring the furnace in, take away the old one, and set the furnace up assuming all duct work and extras are already set up. All you are installing is the furnace itself. Hopefully this will be specific enough, if its not ill try again. Thanks for all your help!


Wouldn't the average family these days be purchasing a High Efficiency unit? Do people still buy 80%'s?

What about AC? Many units have central AC and this is often an intergral part of the furnace installation. 

Jamie


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

jamiedolan said:


> Wouldn't the average family these days be purchasing a High Efficiency unit? Do people still buy 80%'s?
> 
> What about AC? Many units have central AC and this is often an intergral part of the furnace installation.
> 
> Jamie


I sell a lot of 80's. They are fast for me and no worries about venting. I just push the old one out and put in the new one. A little duct work and it's beer time. Generally 5-6 hours and it am sitting in the shade.

No AC unless they already have it.

The kid asked for a push pull and no extras.


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

hvaclover said:


> Man, iam gonna sub all my work to you Marv:laughing:


Send it my way. It's slow right now. I am picking up some teaching jobs at the local hospitals to fill in (I teach ACLS as a paramedic).

I think that I forgot to mention that price is cash so that I don't have to do any reporting if you know what I mean. :wink: Check or Visa will cost more since it will have to go through my account at the credit union.

Most of my stuff is cash.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Marvin Gardens said:


> Send it my way. It's slow right now. I am picking up some teaching jobs at the local hospitals to fill in (I teach ACLS as a paramedic).
> 
> I think that I forgot to mention that price is cash so that I don't have to do any reporting if you know what I mean. :wink: Check or Visa will cost more since it will have to go through my account at the credit union.
> 
> Most of my stuff is cash.


Now look what you went and did! You said the "C" word! Just when the OP thought he had a constant in his statistics!

How you gonna act Marv:laughing:?


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

hvaclover said:


> Now look what you went and did! You said the "C" word! Just when the OP thought he had a constant in his statistics!
> 
> How you gonna act Marv:laughing:?


Great, another variable in the equation.

I forgot to mention the 20 90's in a 2 inch 40 foot intake pipe.

DOH!!!!!!


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Marvin Gardens said:


> Great, another variable in the equation.
> 
> I forgot to mention the 20 90's in a 2 inch 40 foot intake pipe.
> 
> DOH!!!!!!


Still reading the venting charts I see


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

I would charge a relative more then marvin charges.


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

hvaclover said:


> Still reading the venting charts I see


Vent chart????


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

beenthere said:


> I would charge a relative more then marvin charges.


I double my prices for relatives. :laughing:

Cost of living is more for you back east boys from what I see.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

My relatives still owe for an ac I put in back in '87.


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

hvaclover said:


> My relatives still owe for an ac I put in back in '87.


That's why I charge double for relatives.

2 x 0 = 0

:yes:


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Right now I'd accept a relatives money no prob.

10x1buck =100 bucks.

Greek math:laughing:


----------



## dac122 (Sep 5, 2008)

Who defined this senior thesis? You really need to sit with your advisor or professor and explain there are too many variables to consider as pointed out here, and the resulting average, to be blunt, would be meaningless/useless. You need to redefine this these.

All joking aside, I'm sure there are many things you could study about the HVAC industry from a cost perspective that you could get a better handle on and we'd all be interested in reading and find potentially useful.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

dac122 said:


> Who defined this senior thesis? You really need to sit with your advisor or professor and explain there are too many variables to consider as pointed out here, and the resulting average, to be blunt, would be meaningless/useless. You need to redefine this these.
> 
> All joking aside, I'm sure there are many things you could study about the HVAC industry from a cost perspective that you could get a better handle on and we'd all be interested in reading and find potentially useful.


Hey Dac

Why don't you write the kid a note to take to his professor?:thumbsup::laughing:

Just kidding. We have been having a litDac fun with *the* topic.
*Dac
​​*​ is right. There are too many variables.

Or you could write WHY you cant get an average cost because of those variables.

Diff states have diff overhead. Larger companies can usually buy at *different*​ prices than smaller establishments.

Stuff like that.

Good Luck Guy.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

So Phil...let me get this straight, your thesis program will allow you to take random comments from random individuals through a moderated message board and use a valid statistics for your research? YIKES!

I have to admit that's one of the most creative ways of asking the question of the users here what's the price for "X" since most here don't just toss that info out. Generally speaking there are too many variables for any given installation, to just toss out a number.

I'd suggest that if you're in need of a furnace, you call your local HVAC installer and inquire. If you're planning on doing it yourself...ask away. If your truly doing research for your thesis...then get on the 'net, locate plumbers across the nation and survey them. 

Good luck with your "thesis"....I would of sworn UGA had higher standards....

http://www.diychatroom.com/showthread.php?t=30753


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

RippySkippy said:


> So Phil...let me get this straight, your thesis program will allow you to take random comments from random individuals through a moderated message board and use a valid statistics for your research? YIKES!
> 
> I have to admit that's one of the most creative ways of asking the question of the users here what's the price for "X" since most here don't just toss that info out. Generally speaking there are too many variables for any given installation, to just toss out a number.
> 
> ...


This information would be like totaling up everyones social security numbers and then find the average.

This would be some really useful information.:thumbsup:


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

Indeed! At this rate he must be going for a Doctorate....couldn't be a B.S. Or could it?

I really hate the fact that he thinks a clever crafting of a question will get him what he wants. Either way, _homework_ or _home work_, he should get off his @$$ and do the research like the rest of us would have to.


----------



## philstewart (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank you all for your responses. I do not plan to use your answers by themselves as my research. Before posting, I made a number of calls but hoped to be able to get some other estimates to expand my results, and hopefully get more insight from all of you. RippySkippy, thank you for your "carefully crafted" response. Congratulations, you uncovered the fact that I asking essentially the same question about hot water heaters. If you go to the introduction board though, you will see that I directed people to both posts, and introduced the research I was doing. 

I still welcome any figures you all can throw my way, despite the problems with the question I am asking.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Dude we've been trying to be considerate. But Skippy said in plain language what we have been delicately trying to get across to you:

You want a price on a furnace just call a local guy.

Nobody is buying this college project BS. I was a part time instructor at a local college and no professor I know would accept your research as scientifically 
Valid.

JEEZE!


----------



## airtrackinc (Feb 12, 2014)

Range from $2000-5000 CAD , Ontario Canada.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

Post from 2008.......................


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

But he is probably still working on his thesis. Did not start off with a very good plan (i.e no specifics on the scope of work).


----------



## timroswell (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm in Roswell, suburb of Atlanta. Since OP is at the UGA, here's what I learned a few years ago on HVAC replacement.
1. Make sure whoever does a load calculation. If they don't mention right away, kick them out.
2. Once you know what you need & settled on a brand. Contact the manufacturer to get the part nbrs for what you need, furnace, condenser etc. Tell the HVAC people this is what you want. Make sure the part nbrs are in the quote. Too many have told me one thing, for example the high efficiency Trane system they said was in the quote, when I checked the part nbrs, it was Tranes lowest contractor unit.
3. #2 levels the field amoung contractors.
4. Get estimates, more then you think. Ultimately I went thru 7. You learn the BS right away.The estimates I received for the exact same equipment, replacing the old furnace was a low $4500 to high $10K.
5. The low guy stuck his head in my furnace room, announced $4500 and that's was it.
6. I asked the high guy why he was so expensive for same equipment, he told me his installs made the unit operate at the highest efficiency. I asked did he have a test or something to show me? He said no, his guys know what they are doing.
7. The was another lowball estimate, but never heard from him again. Later I found out he installed the HVAC system at a luxury subdivision, I went and looked, 5 contractor grade units for a $6 million dollar house. Which ultimately one of the Atlanta Brave players purchased.
8. The guy I choose was in the middle, his approach was a flat rate to do a replacement install, then showed me the prices of the different units, pick the one I wanted, from cheapest one to highest one. That's my price.
9. Asked for references & pictures. I'm a neat freak, a nice looking installations goes a long way. How the wires looked, plumbing of the return/supply lines. One guy said he's chisel the holes in my brick wall, the guy I choose used carbide hole saws etc. Cable ties instead of electrical tape etc.
10. Final price was bit over $6K, this was for a complete Trane system, 2nd highest effciciency at the time.


----------

